# Memphis Belle, Enola Gay, Vargas girls ??



## tropics4me (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have a customer who is a WWII buff and is asking me for various shirts from that era.
Now, I'm sure these images are all copyrighted but I told them I would try to them.
So, with that said, I'm looking for plastisol transfers of the "Enola Gay","Memphis Belle", "Rosie the Riveter" or "Vargas Girl" Posters.
Any help would be appreciated. Even if it's to tell me I'm not going to find them.
I hate telling a good customer, no.
I'm sure everyone here can relate to that.
Thanks,


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would be totally surprised if there are any ready made plastisol transfers of any of the images you list. So if your customer is not looking for a lot...you maybe out of luck...what about doing web search and get a photo...see who owns it...then do dtg?


----------

